# تدوير الخرسانة



## حسن ابوفريوة (20 ديسمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تدوير الخرسانة 


تدوير الخرسانة 
بينما في الوقت الحاضر إعادة تدوير معظمها في subbase الطريق ، ويتوقع أن تبلغ من الخرسانة المهدمة في اليابان لتحقيق زيادة سريعة وتجاوز الطلب على subbase الطريق في المستقبل القريب. لتشجيع إعادة تدوير الخرسانة ، وهي تكنولوجيا لإنتاج منتجات عالية الجودة تم تطويره الإجمالية المعاد تدويرها. هذه التكنولوجيا تستخدم طريقة التدفئة وفرك. من أجل التحقيق في إعادة تدوير الخرسانة مستقبل النظام ، أولا وقبل كل شيء ، هو إنشاء نموذج معين ، النظر في مؤشرات النشاط الاقتصادي للتنبؤ كمية من الخرسانة المهدمة في المستقبل. 
مقدمة 
عندما الهياكل المصنوعة من الخرسانة وسيتم هدم وإعادة تدوير الخرسانة هي طريقة شائعة بشكل متزايد للتخلص من الانقاض. كان يوما الحطام ملموسة يتم شحنها بشكل روتيني لمدافن للتخلص منها ، ولكن إعادة التدوير لديها عدد من المزايا التي جعلت منه خيارا أكثر جاذبية في هذا العصر من زيادة الوعي البيئي والقوانين البيئية أكثر ، والرغبة في الحفاظ على تكاليف البناء إلى أسفل. 
يتم وضع الخرسانة الإجمالية التي تم جمعها من مواقع الهدم من خلال آلة سحق ، جنبا إلى جنب في كثير من الأحيان مع الاسفلت والطوب ، والأوساخ ، والصخور. سحق المرافق قبول ملموسة فقط غير الملوثة ، والتي يجب أن تكون خالية من القمامة ، ويتم قبول الخشب والورق ومواد أخرى من هذا القبيل. معادن مثل الحديد ، حيث يمكن إزالتها مع المغناطيس وغيرها من أجهزة الفرز وصهرها لإعادة التدوير في مكان آخر. يتم فرز قطع الإجمالية المتبقية حسب الحجم. قد قطع أكبر تذهب من خلال كسارة مرة أخرى. تستخدم قطع صغيرة من الاسمنت والحصى لمشاريع البناء الجديدة. الفرعية وضعت قاعدة الحصى على النحو أدنى طبقة في الطريق ، مع الخرسانة الطازجة أو الأسفلت سكب فوقها. ويمكن أيضا إعادة تدوير الخرسانة سحقت أن تستخدم في تجميع الجاف للخرسانة العلامة التجارية الجديدة إذا كانت خالية من الملوثات.
http://www4.0zz0.com/2011/12/20/23/431681770.jpeg 



وهناك مجموعة متنوعة من المزايا في إعادة تدوير الخرسانة بدلا من الإغراق أو دفنه في مقالب النفايات. حفظ الحطام ملموسة للخروج من مدافن يحفظ الفضاء هناك. 
باستخدام المواد المعاد تدويرها والحصى يقلل من الحاجة للتعدين الحصى. هناك أيضا فوائد اقتصادية. الخرسانة المعاد تدويرها هو مادة البناء أن المجتمع لا يحتاج إلى دفع ثمن ، وأولئك الذين توليد النفايات ملموسة تدفع رسوم لأنها قد المعاد تدويرها. 
ويستخدم على نطاق واسع ملموسة كمادة أساسية للبناء والبنية التحتية. وأنتجت ما يقرب من 500 مليون طن من الاسمنت في اليابان عام 1990 تقريبا. في السنوات الأخيرة ، ويجري حاليا إنشاء ما يقرب من 35 مليون طن من الخرسانة المهدمة في كل عام. في الواقع ، قد يكون هذا الرقم نقلل جزئيا لأن ملقاة بطريقة غير مشروعة بعض ملموسة أو مختلطة مع تربة البناء التي لم يتم علاجها كنفايات. يتم تدوير 95 ٪ من إعادة تدوير الخرسانة باستخدام سلسلة لاستخدامها لاحقا في الطريق الفرعي منخفضة الجودة -- القاعدة. 
لا يتم تنفيذ إعادة تدوير عالية الجودة المستوى ، والتي تتم إعادة تدويرها من إجمالي ملموسة ، في الوقت الراهن. في المستقبل القريب ، فإن كمية كبيرة من الاسمنت من البناء التي نفذت خلال النمو الاقتصادي في 1960s و 1970s يصل إلى نهايته من الحياة ، ومن المتوقع أن الجيل من الخرسانة المهدمة لزيادة بسرعة.
طريقة تدوير 
لقد قمنا بتطوير تكنولوجيا لانتاج عالية الجودة الكلية من الخرسانة المهدمة باستخدام "التدفئة وفرك الأسلوب". باستخدام هذه التكنولوجيا ، يمكن إعادة تدويرها الكلي كمادة خام لالخرسانة الجاهزة ، بينما غرامة مسحوق (بودرة HRM) من عجينة الأسمنت ويمكن إعادة تدويرها كمادة خام للاسمنت ، والاسمنت خليط أو استقرار التربة. نقترح أن يتم استخدام هذه التكنولوجيا في نظام إعادة تدوير الخرسانة المستوى (الشكل 1). 
في حين أن الإنتاج الكلي من إعادة تدويرها باستخدام HRM يستهلك الكثير من الوقود للتدفئة والكهرباء لفرك ، حياتنا دورة التحليل أظهرت أن استخدام إدارة الموارد البشرية يمكن أن تقلل من انبعاثات CO2 من خلال الاستفادة من الموارد البشرية ومسحوق الاسمنت المدخلات ذات الصلة. وقد أجريت العديد من الدراسات التي تتناول تقنيات لإنتاج الكلي والمعاد تدويرها وتحليلهم لدورة الحياة في العالم. ومع ذلك ، هناك حاليا أي دراسات التي تحاول التنبؤ بالاتجاهات المستقبلية في كمية من الخرسانة المهدمة ، أو لتحليل الدور المستقبلي لأنظمة متقدمة إعادة تدوير الخرسانة. تهدف هذه الدراسة إلى سد هذه الفجوة. 
إدارة الموارد البشرية : إن تكنولوجيا جديدة لانتاج نوعية عالية الحصى المعاد تدويره 
عالية الجودة عملية إنتاج الحصى المعاد تدويره


----------

